# Studying heresies



## kvanlaan (Feb 22, 2009)

Do we or not? I ask because a few days ago I was outside when a couple of JW's came up to me and started talking to me about "God". When I tried to dig into things with them, they gave what I would term 'mushy' answers that would be mildly Christian, even going so far as to agree with Grace as a general concept. However, I didn't know enough about them to ask where it hurts, save on the Trinity, on which they were evasive.

Thing is, if I knew more about them, I'd be better armed to confront the lies. But I don't think that my time is best spent in the study of heresy, it's best spent in the study of the gospel. However, I was unable to take the initiative in the conversation b/c of my ignorance w/regards to JW beliefs.

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe that it is a very useful study to at least know the basics of the various heresies. Otherwise, you will continually be bamboozled by their unorthodox use of orthodox terminology. You don't have to be an expert. But, knowing the basics is very valuable.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it would be hard to know something about every heresy. Why not let them talk and when you hear something not right then give them the truth? Or ask them what they believe about such and such. If you spend your time studying the truth, then you will be better prepared to disarm them when they spout untruths. I suppose if there is one group to which you wish to witness, then you could learn some of their junk and find great arguments against their junk. But I would only do this if I were going to make them my mission field. The occasional JW or mormon I would just use truths to disarm what they say to me and not bother with learning their belief systems.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Feb 22, 2009)

If there never was an Arian, Pelagian, Anabaptist, Romanist, or any other heresy, the history of theology seems to tell us that we would know far less about God, the gospel, his Word and world. 
Biblical theology (often) thrives in times of heresy throughout church history, and God uses many false doctrines of men to shed fresh light on his old words and deepen our understanding of the gospel. It may turn out that you learn more about what the gospel is by learning about what it is not, and at least that way you will be able to witness and challenge false doctrine, right?


----------



## discipulo (Feb 22, 2009)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> If there never was an Arian, Pelagian, Anabaptist, Romanist, or any other heresy, the history of theology seems to tell us that we would know far less about God, the gospel, his Word and world.
> Biblical theology (often) thrives in times of heresy throughout church history, and God uses many false doctrines of men to shed fresh light on his old words and deepen our understanding of the gospel. It may turn out that you learn more about what the gospel is by learning about what it is not, and at least that way you will be able to witness and challenge false doctrine, right?



Your reasoning seems to go in line with Paul’s saying

_For there must be also heresies among you, that they which are approved may be made manifest among you. _1 Corinthians 11:19

Not an easy matter though…


----------



## yeutter (Feb 22, 2009)

John Gerstner's book on the cults is valuable because he directly compares, both in print and in chart form, the cults beliefs with the historic Christian faith. 
We would all do well to know the Nicene and Athanasian creeds and scriptural proof for the propositions set forth in our historic creeds.


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with Lawrence, I live in an are with a lot of JW's, I found some good books and some good online articles that helped know what they "meant" by certain things (they WILL try to sound orthodox and the skilled ones are not bad at it), you need not make a lifelong study, if you know just the BASIC elements or doctrines you can proceed.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 22, 2009)

As much as I am saddened by my 2 1/2 years in a liberal seminary at least I know how to argue with them.

(Hint: It is easy)


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 22, 2009)

Barnhouse said there are really only two religions in the world. One that goes by many names, but all share the premise that you must bring something to a god to be saved, and then Christianity that says there is nothing you can bring to God that will save you.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, what a fun and interesting topic! 

I have to admit that I've always enjoyed studying heresies, other religions, etc. I took comparative religions in college several years ago and it actually strengthened my faith in Christ. The Lord allowed me to see the banality of salvation by works and the self-righteousness which follows. I've always loved listening to the Bible Answer Man, reading Kingdom of the Cults and other books on cults and such. I like being able to challenge myself in my head and "take every thought captive" as the scriptures teach. 

I try to keep in mind while studying false doctrines that God's people have always had to deal with heresy from the beginning where Satan lied to Eve all the way through scripture to now. Whatever the heresy, it all boils down to that first one - Ye shall be as gods, knowing good and evil. And studying heresies makes me all the more thankful for God's grace.


----------



## Confessor (Feb 22, 2009)

From my limited scope, I recommend others to learn of a basic framework for heresies which will aid in recognizing them when they arise. Learn a few basic distinctions, but not all of them (unless you want to and can do so without sinning).

After all, Christ-hatred and idolatry can come in many more forms than orthodoxy does.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, all.

I know it will happen again, I took a couple copies of The Watchtower to try to get them to come back and talk about things again. Any good links to an overview?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 22, 2009)

Kevin, some of the best material and methods of reaching JW's that I've ever seen/heard comes from Peter Barnes. Mr. Barnes is a wonderful godly man who at one time was a high muckety muck in the JWs in England. Some of his material can be found by chasing links on this page. OUT OF DARKNESS | ABOUT: Peter BARNES

Be careful in listening to JW and Mormon 'experts'. Some of them know nothing at all. This fellow does.


----------



## puritan lad (Feb 23, 2009)

yeutter said:


> John Gerstner's book on the cults is valuable because he directly compares, both in print and in chart form, the cults beliefs with the historic Christian faith.
> We would all do well to know the Nicene and Athanasian creeds and scriptural proof for the propositions set forth in our historic creeds.


What book would that be? I'm very familiar with the JW's Arian beliefs, but would like to study the ancient relationships of other modern heresies.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 23, 2009)

I have found that a lot of heresies and cults have attribute errors. They either lower one (or more) of God's or elevate one (or more) of man's. Once you peg which one is being compromised, it is easier to expose and pick apart arguments.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 23, 2009)

Pick up the late Dr. Walter Martin's classic work KINGDOM OF THE CULTS. 

Pick up Harold O.J. Brown's work HERESIES: HERESY AND ORTHODOXY IN THE HISTORY OF THE CHURCH

Lock yourself in a room with some cheese puffs and orange juice and an extra pair of clean underwear and start reading.


----------



## Matthias (Feb 24, 2009)

I truly enjoy studying heresy, and other religions, as it tends to make the truth shine all the more brightly. At least with me. However, like anything, it should be moderated and approached with Prayer. Always make sure your time spent in the truth far outweighs the time you spend studying error


----------



## TimV (Feb 24, 2009)

> Pick up the late Dr. Walter Martin's classic work KINGDOM OF THE CULTS.



I heard his tapes on the subject, and he mentions Calvinism as a cult 

Wasn't it Spurgeon who said when asked about the subject that the Bank of England, to teach tellers how to spot counterfeits included in their training handling large quantities of the real thing?


----------

